# Water Levels?



## closeyetfar (Mar 24, 2008)

I have a 10 gallon saltwater tank that I am starting and just tested the water. What are the correct levels for the tests that I need to have before I can start putting fish in the tank. I have 10 lbs of live rock and aragonite sand. My current levels are Ammonia-.50, nitrate-40, nitrite-.25, and pH-7.4 Also I need to know how to get the levels to what they need to be. Thanks for the help


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

You can add life (get a CUC first, then fish) after the cycle is done. This means 0 ammonia, nitrite, and nitrates. You can actually add a CUC when your nitrates are around 10. Your cycle has just started, and still has some time. Your pH is also very, very low. Ideal is 8.2 - 8.4. Can you post your alk, gh, and kh levels? Those all interfere with pH.


----------



## closeyetfar (Mar 24, 2008)

I dont have the tests for the other things yet. Is there any way to speed up the process of getting my levels right?


----------

